# how to mail the check



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

getting everything together and noticed that I have to send the return to a PO box.I was going to use Fed EX but they need a street address.
Any ideas before I give it to the dutch PO.I'd like to get it there quick but safe.

Thanks 

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you dig around on the IRS website, they usually give street addresses to use with FedEx and other courrier services. But in my experience, it really isn't necessary. Send it regular post - or if you prefer, you can send it "followed" if the Dutch post has such a service.

The IRS won't sign for delivery, but you can follow the progress of a "followed" piece of mail like that and at least you'll know when it arrives in the US.


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks Ill see if I can find an address if not see how I can send it through the dutch.

Thanks again.

Bernie McKenna


----------

